# Trackday Insurance



## Martinwba (May 1, 2017)

Hi 

I was just wondering if anyone has a stand alone annual or single event trackday policy for a 2016 R35.

I was told to try Adrian Flux but they have told me the car is too expensive for them to cover.

Don’t really want to take the risk in doing a trackday without any cover. 

Many thanks

Martin


----------



## HEDGEHOG MAN (Jan 18, 2017)

Martinwba said:


> Hi
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has a stand alone annual or single event trackday policy for a 2016 R35.
> 
> ...


Hi Give pace ward a ring,they do single event track day insurance,ive just done a session at japfest silverstone and they charged £117,excess will be steep,normally 10%of car value and it only covers you so if you get hit by someone else say you hit the tyre wall.


----------



## Martinwba (May 1, 2017)

HEDGEHOG MAN said:


> Hi Give pace ward a ring,they do single event track day insurance,ive just done a session at japfest silverstone and they charged £117,excess will be steep,normally 10%of car value and it only covers you so if you get hit by someone else say you hit the tyre wall.


 Thank you mate, I will give them a try. I think from my Evo days though you have to be insured with them on a road policy too and they were a little on the pricey side last time. Always worth a phone call though - much appreciated


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

PACE WARD have been ace for me and always seem competitive. I've insured/renewed with them 4 years running. Couldn't be happier. Definatly worth a try


----------

